# Anchoring on the Mosquito sunken bridge



## RvL3RN (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey all, just curious how some of you go about anchoring to the sunken bridge. I'm afraid to throw a line in near it, let alone my anchor in fear of losing it. Do you use a certain anchor, piece of bent rebar, or what? Pics,
Techniques, and tips would be greatly appreciated!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RvL3RN said:


> Hey all, just curious how some of you go about anchoring to the sunken bridge. I'm afraid to throw a line in near it, let alone my anchor in fear of losing it. Do you use a certain anchor, piece of bent rebar, or what? Pics, Techniques, and tips would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> Yep, what you said,,,, a 24" bent, hook-shaped piece of rebar,,,, IF it's windy.
> ...


----------



## RvL3RN (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks doboy! So once you get the rebar hook secure and limit out on slabs... What's the trick to get it back inboard? 

Ps I know the spot just east you speak of!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have 2 anchors that I made at work before I retired. They're made out of refractory which is denser than concrete. Each anchor is 30 pounds. I do the same thing Doboy said and anchor about 25 to 30 feet away and let rope out until I'm over the bridge. If it's a pretty windy day I'll put them both out the front of the boat. I have a 16ft aluminum boat so 1 anchor is usually enough but there have been a couple of days when I had to use 2. My son is my fishing partner and anchor man. He's 24 and goes about 250lb.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

does anyone have a fishfinder pic of the bridge?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

after you make your hook with the three ft of chain attached, you hook on the bridge , time to leave you jiggle the rope up/down to release the hook ,sometimes this is a project, but it,ll come loose. the chain knocks the hook free.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I can only imagine how much tackle and anchor hardware is attached to that bridge. I bet it looks like a Christmas tree down there.


----------



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

I once took my aqua vue with me and looked at it while ice fishing. It's actually really cool! If you were to dive to it you could make a killing on the crap stuck on the cables and the sides of it! Great crappie spot but gets really pounded! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

On windy days, the hooks may be necessary, but I've never had any problems by dropping my anchor up wind from it and letting out line until I'm on top of the bridge. It may be that I've just been lucky thus far as that thing is an anchor eating magnet. Not to mention rope, line, jigs, etc. 
Earlier this year I went over it with my new Lowrance with down scan imaging and it was very cool. You can see every beam with amazing clarity. I didn't think to get a picture of it.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok i gotta ask .. where is the sunken bridge i kept hearing about it but i have never been told where it is and i really dont want to lose my anchor. I have only lived in ohio for a couple years so im curious as to where the popular sunken bridge is.


----------



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

tmitchell91 said:


> Ok i gotta ask .. where is the sunken bridge i kept hearing about it but i have never been told where it is and i really dont want to lose my anchor. I have only lived in ohio for a couple years so im curious as to where the popular sunken bridge is.




If you look at the first reply to this post there is a map PDF attachment. The top map in the middle bottom portion of that map you see "cemetery". The dotted line is the road bed and follow it toward the middle and you'll see the bridge symbol. On the lake I found it the first time by there is a parking lot/launch ramp next to the cemetery. You'll see the road that runs to the ramp is the same one that ran across the lake. Line yourself up and you will definitely notice the road bed on your sonar. Just follow that roadbed toward the middle and when you go over the bridge you'll know it. Depends on lake level it drops straight down from around 8-10ft to real close to 20ft. But more than likely there will be boats parked on top of it. Mark it on gps then there ya go. Hope that helps!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

beetlebailey said:


> does anyone have a fishfinder pic of the bridge?


I have a really good picture from my 859 bird but it won't upload, I think the file is too big. I will try and resize it

I cheat when it comes to an anchor, Terrova spot lock, it pulls right up after I am done


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I can only imagine how much tackle and anchor hardware is attached to that bridge. I bet it looks like a Christmas tree down there.



LMBO there,,, Some days It's an absolute BALL,,,, like when your anchored there, maybe 2 or 3 boats anchored just right,,,, everybody getting along/ playing nice,,, and all of a sudden you'll look up and see some dip-ship TROLLING REAL CLOSE, JUST PASS YOUR MARKER BuoY!!!! 
SO you just sit back and watch the show!   
The proverbial MONKEY & FOOTBALL SHOW! LOL
a 5 ALARM VOLUNTEER FIRE DRILL!!! 

Ya,,, I shouldn't laugh too loud,,,, I got a TON of crap down there!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> View attachment 101020
> View attachment 101021



UHHHHH? Was I there that day? Looks familiar
Thanks Alan


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

About the pic, I was going to say it looks like a bird cage on my sonar. It also has two of my anchors. Well one, the other was on the bridge down the same road (cem.) near the west side of the lake. I now carry an old cement/coffee can anchor that's ready to fall apart just for that bridge.


----------



## RvL3RN (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'll have to give it a go. Where do you get the rebar and chain? Home Depot I suppose? 

The bridge looks really cool on a graph. I have a few pics I've taken with my side imaging.. I'll have to post them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RvL3RN said:


> Thanks guys! I'll have to give it a go. Where do you get the rebar and chain? Home Depot I suppose?
> The bridge looks really cool on a graph. I have a few pics I've taken with my side imaging.. I'll have to post them
> 
> You guys gotta post your 'City',,, aka where-'bouts you live.
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh Ya,,, make sure that you only hang 10'-11' of anchor line out when you drift by,,,, if you hook a beam too far down on a windy day, you'll wear through the hand line on the higher beams in no-time.


I'm being WAY too helpfull,,, I'm taking the 'fun' out of it!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if there is big chance to loose anchor,
use double roap,if you can not get the anchor out,trow one end roap in and it wil slide thrue the eye out,you do not have to cut that to create snag reef.


----------



## RvL3RN (Jun 21, 2012)

Doboy said:


> RvL3RN said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! I'll have to give it a go. Where do you get the rebar and chain? Home Depot I suppose?
> ...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are a few SI and DI images of the bridge. By all means try to retrieve your anchor ropes. I had to help a guy cut a heavy rope out of his prop last year while he was getting ready to make a move from fishing over top of the bridge.





As you can see the bridge tops out at just 7 to 7.5 feet under the water.


----------

